# The Troll Factor



## Salazar (Aug 21, 2005)

I think Trolls are treated badly in gossip . Yes, they are big, stinky, low in intelligence, like to squish people and are cannibals but give them a break! 
So I want your opinion! Do you think trolls are cool or crap?


----------



## Leto (Aug 21, 2005)

Crap, Pure Vogon rip-offs.


----------



## kyektulu (Aug 21, 2005)

*I dislike trolls, probably because in all the fantasy books that I have read they have been written intentionally for the reader to dislike them.
 Or maybe because they are smelly, stupid and nasty things *


----------



## nixie (Aug 21, 2005)

Don't mind trolls, it's not their fault they seem to get such bad press,it's just a minority that causes all the trouble and then the rest are all tarred with the same brush  .Terry Brook's trolls are pretty cool.


----------



## cyborg_cinema (Aug 21, 2005)

Need to stay away from trolls when they get tired of mutton—which is always.


----------



## Rosemary (Aug 21, 2005)

cyborg_cinema said:
			
		

> Need to stay away from trolls when they get tired of mutton—which is always.


So how come you're still around? 

The only troll I really like, is my Troll doll, standing on the window ledge here in my study.  He's real cute!


----------



## cyborg_cinema (Aug 21, 2005)

Rosemary said:
			
		

> ...my Troll doll, standing on the window ledge here in my study. He's real cute!


...keep an eye on that doll—you think it's cute now. Do you remember _Chucky_?


----------



## Rosemary (Aug 21, 2005)

cyborg_cinema said:
			
		

> ...keep an eye on that doll—you think it's cute now. Do you remember _Chucky_?


My Troll is nothing like Chucky!  My Troll has been with me for......years and he's never turned nasty.   Actually he has a twinkle in his eye!!


----------



## cyborg_cinema (Aug 21, 2005)

Rosemary said:
			
		

> My Troll is nothing like Chucky!  My Troll has been with me for......years and he's never turned nasty.   Actually he has a twinkle in his eye!!


...hmm. starting to sound like one of those miniature trolls that hang around at amusement parks—with the colored hair that stands straight up. They each have a beer belly, and smile like they just finished off a Fosters Lager. I know where the twinkle comes from.


----------



## Rosemary (Aug 21, 2005)

cyborg_cinema said:
			
		

> ...hmm. starting to sound like one of those miniature trolls that hang around at amusement parks—with the colored hair that stands straight up. They each have a beer belly, and smile like they just finished off a Fosters Lager. I know where the twinkle comes from.


OK smarty pants!   Although mine has white hair which flows down its back and he's only got a little beer belly, so that doesn't count!   Anyway, he doesn't drink Fosters, so I'm not at all sure where the twinkle in his eyes comes from, do you? 
He would be really great in a movie though - I can just imagine it..........


----------



## Salazar (Aug 21, 2005)

Here's some info for anyone needing to no more about trolls. 

originated from scandinavia, and found in forsts, caves and rivers, may have short horns on their head and are normally a gray colour


----------



## cyborg_cinema (Aug 21, 2005)

Rosemary said:
			
		

> He would be really great in a movie though - I can just imagine it..........


..._Seed of Chucky Troll_


----------



## Rosemary (Aug 21, 2005)

cyborg_cinema said:
			
		

> ..._Seed of Chucky Troll_


 
*Oh very droll!!!!*    Perhaps that's why he hasn't got horns on his head or is a grey colour!!  

 Actually he must be an Aussie Troll 'cos he's got a pretty good suntan - ha ha


----------



## cyborg_cinema (Aug 21, 2005)

Rosemary said:
			
		

> Actually he must be an Aussie Troll 'cos he's got a pretty good suntan - ha ha


...I thought Aussie Chucky Troll would have known about "slip on a shirt, slop on sunscreen and slap on a hat".


----------



## Stormflame (Aug 21, 2005)

Trolls are but another race of humanoid who act and reason under the same potentials we do.  Trolls are a distant cousin of the ogre, or giant, and, closely related to the goblin in many aspects.  Trolls harbor magic attributes, such as 'sneak' skills.  Trolls have children, though rarely, because the lifespan of an adult troll is hundreds of years.  And, mates cannot co-exist very long, rather, meet accidently, breed, and return to their own 'claimed turf'.  
Trolls have been around as both myth, and modern day sightings for times untold.  Trolls have been known as murderers, child-abductors, and taken as slaves in travelling zoos.  Trolls often raid the nobles and any other unknowing passer, kill them, and stash their belonginings in a cave that is usually kept safe by rolling a great stone in front of the door.  Because of this, many valiant knights have sought out trolls to slay in their on-going quest to protect and serve, and make a name for themselves.
Trolls have abosolute, superhuman power.  Their strength is unsurpassed by many of their distant cousin races.
My first serious novel was about a young man named Goblit, who stumbled upon the cave of a troll that had pestered the kingdom for centuries.  The lad found the troll dead, seated at his own table, old, grey, and taken by death from a failed heart.  Goblit was thrown into the spotlight as a saviour and future knight, though, he had done nothing, but, happen upon the corpse.  
Fun book, and someday, I wish to rewrite it!  
I love trolls....


----------



## Rosemary (Aug 21, 2005)

cyborg_cinema said:
			
		

> ...I thought Aussie Chucky Troll would have known about "slip on a shirt, slop on sunscreen and slap on a hat".


Oh ha ha, very droll but I like it!!


----------



## cyborg_cinema (Aug 22, 2005)

Rosemary said:
			
		

> Oh ha ha, very droll but I like it!!


...did you slip, slop and slap today?


----------



## Rosemary (Aug 22, 2005)

cyborg_cinema said:
			
		

> ...did you slip, slop and slap today?


 
Naturally!  Always slip, slop and slap - even in the winter.  I think my Troll must do to, 'cos he has a lovely tan!


----------



## cyborg_cinema (Aug 22, 2005)

Rosemary said:
			
		

> Naturally!  Always slip, slop and slap - even in the winter.  I think my Troll must do to, 'cos he has a lovely tan!


...sunscreen in the winter?


----------



## Auer (Aug 22, 2005)

I like trolls very much, maybe because I'm a bit trollish myself - Troll-hermit  Oh yes, and Kyektulu - in my book trolls are big and powerful, but not smelly and stupid - apart from their big stature they are quite the opposite from the usual trolls...


----------



## Rosemary (Aug 22, 2005)

cyborg_cinema said:
			
		

> ...sunscreen in the winter?


Most days yes!  This is sunny Western Australia remember? 

Not the place for most Trolls though.  Would be far too warm for them.


----------



## cyborg_cinema (Aug 22, 2005)

Rosemary said:
			
		

> Not the place for most Trolls though.


...you may need to return your troll to the forest up north. Is there plenty of mutton for him/it?


----------



## Rosemary (Aug 23, 2005)

cyborg_cinema said:
			
		

> ...you may need to return your troll to the forest up north. Is there plenty of mutton for him/it?


That might be a good idea - lots of sheep and cattle stations up north.  He'd need to do a lot of slip, slop, slapping though, it's their dry season at the moment!


----------



## cyborg_cinema (Aug 23, 2005)

Rosemary said:
			
		

> That might be a good idea - lots of sheep and cattle stations up north.  He'd need to do a lot of slip, slop, slapping though, it's their dry season at the moment!


...your troll could slip on a sheep skin.


----------



## Rosemary (Aug 23, 2005)

cyborg_cinema said:
			
		

> ...your troll could slip on a sheep skin.


Don't you think that the sheep would object? 
My Troll is far too polite to take someone's coat!


----------



## kyektulu (Aug 23, 2005)

*I have been considering something since the start of this thread... Maybe I could incorperate a friendly troll into one of my books? Just to try and help disperse the infamous rumours of trolls... Hmm dont know what do you guys think? 
I cannot find a place for him in my current works so will have to be a future project! 
*


----------



## Auer (Aug 23, 2005)

Kyektulu - that's a very good idea. There has to be friendly trolls, don't you agree 
As a matter of fact there is - I know - I've seen them
But really - it's nice to break up old beliefs, cliches and myths - at least I like it. I've done it and it's nice to see people's reactions... heh.


----------



## cyborg_cinema (Aug 23, 2005)

Rosemary said:
			
		

> Don't you think that the sheep would object?
> My Troll is far too polite to take someone's coat!


...a "polite" troll? not the trolls I know—like the mean old trolls under the bridge—those mutton eating monsters.


----------



## cyborg_cinema (Aug 23, 2005)

kyektulu said:
			
		

> ...incorperate a friendly troll...


...A friendly troll—who  loves the elves—could overhear a plot of an evil troll king to destroy the elves. The friendly troll then alerts the elves and soldiers their cause to stop the troll king. The king falls into his moat and drowns. The End.


----------



## kyektulu (Aug 23, 2005)

*cyborg_cinema it wouldnt quite go like that in what I would write, thank you very much for the suggestion though! 
 I would still keep a few of the unpleasent qualitys of the Troll race I think just to 'keep him real'. 
Maybe he could get exiled for disagreeing with the barbaric ways of his kind and help a group of heroes to bring them into order?
 What do you think? 
 Thank you for all the encouragement you guys! 
*


----------



## cyborg_cinema (Aug 24, 2005)

kyektulu said:
			
		

> cyborg_cinema it wouldnt quite go like that in what I would write, thank you very much for the suggestion though!


...my plot sounds incredibly generic compared to your ideas: a good troll overcoming adversity—I like it.


----------



## Rosemary (Aug 24, 2005)

*I think it's a great idea kye*.  When you think about it there is usually a bad guy/girl and a good one in most stories, so why not a nice Troll?  I agree about keeping some of the unpleasant aspects of the Troll.   Being exiled is a great idea but not sure about him disagreeing with the barbaric ways of the others.  Perhaps he could walk through a 'spell boundry' or something similar which might change his ways a little, then he would be exiled for being different.
There are certainly many ways to do it though.  I've moved my little Troll a bit closer, perhaps that will inspire me!!!  Wish you lots of luck in that project. 


*cyborg -  *Troll mutton eating monsters, hiding under the bridge!   Don't you think it's time for a change!  You've been reading to many fairy tales dear!!


----------



## cyborg_cinema (Aug 24, 2005)

Rosemary said:
			
		

> Troll mutton eating monsters, hiding under the bridge!   Don't you think it's time for a change!  You've been reading to many fairy tales dear!!


...I try to tell as many people as I can about the troll plot to take over the world. But no one listens. I can see them through special sunglasses that I received from the anti-troll underground. They are all around us. please believe me.


----------



## Rosemary (Aug 24, 2005)

cyborg_cinema said:
			
		

> ...I try to tell as many people as I can about the troll plot to take over the world. But no one listens. I can see them through special sunglasses that I received from the anti-troll underground. They are all around us. please believe me.


You sure *you* haven't been at the blackberry brandy?   You sound rather pessimistic again dear!   

So who belong to this anti-troll underground?   
Special sunglasses - do you were them at night as well?  Perhaps that's what Corey Hart was singing about a few years ago!  

If you got some special sunglasses for us, we would be able to see them and then we would believe you! (An optomistic statement).


----------



## cyborg_cinema (Aug 24, 2005)

Rosemary said:
			
		

> If you got some special sunglasses for us, we would be able to see them and then we would believe you! (An optomistic statement).


...they had a whole box of sunglasses. We met in a back alley off Misfire Street in Central Tara, Ireland on 2 July 1999.


----------



## Rosemary (Aug 24, 2005)

cyborg_cinema said:
			
		

> ...they had a whole box of sunglasses. We met in a back alley off Misfire Street in Central Tara, Ireland on 2 July 1999.


 
I have to go all the way to Ireland to get the sunglasses, so that I can see the revolutionary Tolls ?   Which God of the Tuathan de Dannan was handing them out by the way  ?


----------



## kyektulu (Aug 24, 2005)

*Thank you loads for the support Rosemary like your ideas too!*
*
I used to have a little Troll doll too! 
With a big smile and a shock of purple hair he was great,  I called him Ron... my little dog ate him though, he didnt like my Troll at all. 
Bad Fido....
*


----------



## cyborg_cinema (Aug 25, 2005)

Rosemary said:
			
		

> I have to go all the way to Ireland to get the sunglasses, so that I can see the revolutionary Tolls ?   Which God of the Tuathan de Dannan was handing them out by the way  ?


...they only hand them out at the annual Trolls' Day celebration—so you can see the trolls as proof you did not get swindled. It's freaky—they're everywhere. Without the glasses, they look like regular people. The Mcguinness Pub serves chunky mutton stew, which is always a hit. Old Patrick Mcguinness once told me...(caught myself weaving a yarn)


----------



## Rosemary (Aug 25, 2005)

cyborg_cinema said:
			
		

> ...they only hand them out at the annual Trolls' Day celebration—so you can see the trolls as proof you did not get swindled. It's freaky—they're everywhere. Without the glasses, they look like regular people. The Mcguinness Pub serves chunky mutton stew, which is always a hit. Old Patrick Mcguinness once told me...(caught myself weaving a yarn)


So not only to I have to go to Ireland - it has to be on the annual Troll's Day! 
Shame about the mutton stew, would have preferred a seafood dinner myself.
I daresay that you look like a regular person, so what happens if I get these glasses?  
'Oh no', say Rosey with a shudder.  'YOU could be a Troll !!'


----------



## cyborg_cinema (Aug 25, 2005)

Rosemary said:
			
		

> 'YOU could be a Troll !!'


...it would be interesting to have flesh—even troll flesh.


----------



## Rosemary (Aug 25, 2005)

cyborg_cinema said:
			
		

> ...it would be interesting to have flesh—even troll flesh.


would make a change - what colour flesh - suntanned, green?


----------



## kyektulu (Aug 25, 2005)

*Troll flesh dont know about that...
 You cant polish it like nice shiny metal cyborg_cinema! 
*


----------



## cyborg_cinema (Aug 25, 2005)

kyektulu said:
			
		

> *Troll flesh dont know about that...
> You cant polish it like nice shiny metal cyborg_cinema! *


...good point, and flesh can get kinda stinky—to put it nicely.


----------

